# Citizen Promaster Manual



## novatron1_2

I've just received this rather nice Citizen Promaster, I was wondering does anyone have a link to where I can download the instructions for it.










I've tried the citizen homepage, but after much messing around including having to install a flash player they seem to just want to sell me another watch.

I also tried googling it but again I just end up with people selling one with 'instruction/manual included'

Any help would be most appreciated!


----------



## Robert

Do you know the movement number?


----------



## novatron1_2

Robert said:


> Do you know the movement number?


Thanks for the reply heres all the no.s on the back

3740-E70006 Y GN-4-5

963868 (i think thats the serial number as its not as neatly stamped


----------



## novatron1_2

Its ok, randomly found a manual by going through the Japanese version of citizens website.


----------



## Robert

Just sent you a PM anyway


----------



## Guest

novatron1_2 said:


> I've just received this rather nice Citizen Promaster, I was wondering does anyone have a link to where I can download the instructions for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried the citizen homepage, but after much messing around including having to install a flash player they seem to just want to sell me another watch.
> 
> I also tried googling it but again I just end up with people selling one with 'instruction/manual included'
> 
> Any help would be most appreciated!
> 
> IVE GOT IT SHAUN ,SEND IT SHORTLEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TONY


----------



## PhilM

Timetraveller said:


> novatron1_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just received this rather nice Citizen Promaster, I was wondering does anyone have a link to where I can download the instructions for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried the citizen homepage, but after much messing around including having to install a flash player they seem to just want to sell me another watch.
> 
> I also tried googling it but again I just end up with people selling one with 'instruction/manual included'
> 
> Any help would be most appreciated!
> 
> IVE GOT IT SHAUN ,SEND IT SHORTLEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TONY
Click to expand...


----------

